# Nice to meet you!



## ehdgh32 (Feb 21, 2016)

Hi. 

I am dongho from Korea and living in Auckland, New Zealand.

It has been around 4 months since I arrived, and it has been really nice to live in NZ.

As a software developer, I made a web site, which shows rent/property prices in NZ.

I would love to share! 

***To do this, you could become a Premium Member allowing you to post in the Market Place***

Cheers!


----------

